# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > مبتدی: تنظیمات Sql Server 2008 در Install Aware

## moharam1370

سلام
برنامه نوشتم با بانک اطلاعتی SQL 2008 ، ستاپ سازیش تموم شده ولی بعد از نصب، برنامه با بانک کار نمی کنه ...(ارور 40 میده)
حالا ایراد از ستاپ سازیه یا دستورات برنامه باید تغییر کند ؟
(VS 2013 & SQL Server 2008)

----------


## moharam1370

??????????

----------


## moharam1370

تا حالا کسی ستاپ نساخته !؟

----------

